

Quantum FFT in O(log^2 M) - helwr
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms/chap10.pdf

======
fgimenez
The entire _Algorithms_ book is available here:
<http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms.html>

I was taught under this book, and it was amazing. My professor told the class
that while _CLRS_ was an encyclopedia of algorithms, _Algorithms_ was their
poetry. It is so simple and concise, yet explains everything with just enough
detail for you to grasp it.

For the record, this chapter is based on _Shor's Algorithm_.

